# Choctaw Casino Challenge



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

At All of these shows with the exception of Magnolia Festival, there will be Prize Money.

While anyone can win the Cash prizes, To win Points Champion in their respected class, State Points(OK)Champion, and Qualify for the Overall Points Champion for the BIG AutoFest Points Champion Prize, Competitor must be a Current Meca Member


All of which are Sanctioned Meca Events

Top 3 SQ Overall - 1st - $500 2nd - $250 3rd - $100
Top 3 SPL Overall 1st - $500 2nd - $250 3rd - $100
Top 3 Show & Shine Overall 1st - $500 2nd - $250 3rd - $100

At the Finale AutoFest 2 day Event in Durant -

Top 3 SQ Overall - 1st - $1000 2nd - $500 3rd - $250
Top 3 SPL Overall 1st - $1000 2nd - $500 3rd - $250
Top 3 Show & Shine Overall 1st - $TBA 2nd - $TBA 3rd - $TBA

Choctaw Challenge Over All Points Champion - TBA (BIG!!!!!!)
2010 Show Schedule

April:
Choctaw Casino

Grant, Oklahoma
Saturday - April 10th - 2010
2 x Points event


May:
Choctaw Casino

Pocola, Oklahoma
Saturday - May 15th - 2010
2 x Points event


Magnolia Festival - Non Choctaw Related Event
Durant, Oklahoma
Saturday - May 29th - 2010
2 x Points event

June:
Choctaw Casino

McAlester, Oklahoma
Saturday - June 12th - 2010
2 x Points event

July:
Choctaw Casino

Stringtown, , Oklahoma
Saturday - July 14th - 2010
2 x Points event

August:
AUTOFEST 2010 Points Championship & Oklahoma State Finals

Choctaw Casino & Resort Event Center

Durant Oklahoma

August 7th 7 8th 2010


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

The May show is is in Broken Bow and NOT Pocola.


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

Next weekend is the second to last show in the series.
July:
Choctaw Casino

Stringtown, , Oklahoma
Saturday - July 17th - 2010
2 x Points event


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

This weekend there is a car show in Stringtown Oklahoma. Two hours from Dallas. There will be a burn out contest with prizes for first second and third. (3rd) $100, (2nd) $200 and (1st) $300 dollars. Car show also has cash prizes for all categorizes. 

Autofest Show Dates


----------

